# Low Fps On Counter-Strike



## zhiwei_1986 (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm currently using a amd k-6 500 mhz cpu. I've bought a Geforce4 Tornado 128mb recently, hoping to improve gameplay for counter-strike. it works on my cpu but the fps for counter-strike is around 20-30+. Is this normal or i did not have the correct settings for my graphic card?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Moved to games forum, I would think you will get a better response here from the frame counters


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

type the following in your console followed by enter:

fps_max "101"


If that doesn't work, your computer is just to slow.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure that it's running in OpenGL mode, not software, and that you've installed the latest drivers for the grahics card.

How much memory do you have installed?

That CPU is rather old, and it may be the problem. You might want to look into upgrading, but since CS is a pretty old game, I think it should be able to run somewhat faster than that. BUt I wouldn't expect too much, that graphics card is way too good for a K6-2.


----------



## zhiwei_1986 (Oct 25, 2003)

I have the newest driver updated already and fps_max set to 101 but i think my cpu is just too slow..Mayb should consider upgrading the system.. thanks anyway for helping. =)


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2003)

ure computer isnt to slow i play cs on my 400mhz cpu with voodoo2 and it runs great maybe u dont have it in opengl mode and at 640x480.


----------



## GLiO (Dec 12, 2002)

Your computer is creating a bottleneck for the video card. Upgrade time 

$54 - Athlon XP 2000
Pricewatch.com


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Yea, upgrade!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2003)

thats ure solution to everything keith!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Deathdealer:_
> *thats ure solution to everything keith!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## PaTch (Oct 28, 2003)

So your trying to get higher fps only by using the command fps max 101?
What you need to do is take off vsync from your video card.

(Use at your own risk)

Right click on your desktop, go to properties, then settings, then advanced in the bottom right. Then go to the tab labeled with your video card name, (top right). Now when you open up this tab to your left you will see a bar (with most video cards) slide out, if not then check for a green button along the left part of the current window.

Once you found this tab go to open gl settings and you will see a list of settings back on the main settings window. The bottom one should be Vertical Sync, Turn this to ALWAYS OFF. Then exit

Now your fps won't be maxed at around 60. 
On a flat panel I get around 70 fps.
I have a friend that gets 250 fps on a CRT, but for some reason his power supply and video card went dead.... Wonder why 

There is a command to test your true fps, if makes you spin around in a circle and then comes back with the results, I tested at over 400. If anyone is interested in this command just reply and ask me and I will figure it out for you.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

PaTch: Nice post! :up:



> There is a command to test your true fps, if makes you spin around in a circle and then comes back with the results, I tested at over 400. If anyone is interested in this command just reply and ask me and I will figure it out for you.


That command would be "timerefresh".


----------

